# Ersatz tasten G710+



## zerrocool88 (21. März 2016)

Hallo leute 


Ich bin Besitzer einer Logitech g710+ wo jetzt leider nach 2 Jahren irgendwie der hälfte der tasten brechen. Ist es eigentlich üblich das sowas passiert? Ich bin starcraft 2 spieler und die meist benutzen tasten gehen mir nach und nach Flöten  was mich tierisch nervt. Da es sich um eine mechanische Tastatur handelt haben die tasten ja unten dieses weisse x drunter und die brechen mir irgendwie weg wird sowas porös?. Das ist meine erste mechanische ich finde es aber echt zum kot** das mir die tasten hier ab fliegen.



Bekommt man irgendwo eventuell tasten in einer anderen farbe oder so die auf die Brown switches passen?. Ich will mir jetzt nicht ne neue Tastatur kaufen. Ich danke euch


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt!
Ich meine es hängt sicherlich auch mit dem Nutzerverhalten zusammen, aber auch beim "festeren" drücken dürfte da nichts brechen.
Außer du hämmerst mit Gewalt auf dem Brett rum.....das weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## zerrocool88 (21. März 2016)

also es brechen sogar tasten die ich relativ wenig benutze wie rechts ALT oder STRG ich weiß nicht wie ich es mache aber ich schreibe eigentlich normal. Wenn ich da jetzt rum hacken würde wie weiß der geier was könnte ich es verstehen aber nicht so. 

Ich habe mal gelesen das es bei der G710+ schnell dazu kommen kann aber das es so schnell geht war mir nicht bewusst.




das Bild ist die rechte STRG taste die ich glaube ich noch nie benutzt habe xD gestern war sie ab....


Ich bin auf caseking auf die ABS Keycap´s gestoßen. Meint ihr sie passen auf die g710+? da wird zwar gesagt sie sind für die ducky tastaturen aber die cherry schalter dürften ja überall die gleichen sein nehme ich mal an...


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Du bist nicht allein:

Amazon.de: M. Schöners Rezension von Logitech G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard ...

kannst ja mal logitech anschreiben, vielleicht hilfts?


----------



## zerrocool88 (21. März 2016)

habe ich schon gemacht sie schicken dir dann einen link wo man einzelne tasten für 5-7€ das stück kaufen kann was ich ziemlich dreist finde....


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

5-7€.....sind das nur die Kappen, oder mit Schalter.
Nur die Kappen wäre extrem schwach......Meine Sanwa Arcade-Buttons bekommt man schon für z.T.: 3€ komplett.........und die sind eigentlich unzerstörbar, wenn man nicht Cola drüber gießt.


----------



## JackA (21. März 2016)

2 Sekunden Google hätte dir bereits die Antwort gegeben.
Grund für die brechenden Tastenkappen bist nicht du (Nutzungsverhalten) oder Logitech, sondern iOne, der diese produziert, aber dennoch sollte Logitech dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen (hatte selbst schon das Problem mit einer Razer Black Widow Ultimate und sehr viele andere hatten es auch mit der QPad MK-80). Würde nochmal den Support kontaktieren und druck machen und ihnen klar machen, dass dies nach Recherche im Internet deiner Meinung nach ein Chargen-Fehler ist und die Tastatur hätte zurückgerufen werden müssen.
Sag, dass du enttäuscht bist von Logitech und mehr Kulanz erwartet hättest, vor Allem, weil der Fehler definitiv nicht von dir kommt. Würde sie auch zusätzlich auf Facebook kontaktieren.

Hier meine Black Widow Ultimate Kappen nach 3 Monaten und absolut pfleglichem Gebrauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (21. März 2016)

Das ist doch ein Grund mehr von diesen Tastaturen Abstand zu halten. Den Support würde ich auch kontaktieren bzw. Auch den Händler,  Garantie ist keine mehr drauf oder?


----------



## JackA (21. März 2016)

Sollte schon noch Garantie haben:


> GARANTIE3 Jahre eingeschränkte Hardwaregarantie


----------



## zerrocool88 (21. März 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Sollte schon noch Garantie haben:



omg du bist der beste.. Habe direkt mal amazon geschrieben jetzt. ich dachte man hat nur 2 jahre und danach nichts mehr.


----------



## JackA (21. März 2016)

Moment, Garantie kommt vom Hersteller (Logitech), das hat mit Amazon nichts mehr zu tun.
Aber: Amazon ist meistens sehr kulant bei solchen Angelegenheiten.


----------



## zerrocool88 (21. März 2016)

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich die Email noch habe. Ich habe mich schon einmal bei Logitech Support gemeldet mit angegebenen Kaufdatum und sie haben mir ganz frech einen link geschickt mit überteuerten caps wo ich stock sauer war. Ich habe dem Logitech support jetzt aber nochmal geschrieben und habe bei amazon mal angefragt mal sehen was kommen wird....


----------



## drstoecker (23. März 2016)

Ach mir fällt gerade ein Amazon hat mich auch schonmal an den logitech Support verwiesen zwecks Garantie Abwicklung.  Die aber haben mir gesagt ich muss das direkt mit Amazon klären was ich dann auch nach mehreren Telefonaten durch bekommen habe. Das Ende vom Lied war da zum Glück die Tastatur nicht mehr durch Amazon lieferbar war,  ich den kompletten Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen habe.


----------

